

Google Glass : How can we protect ourselves from hypnosis by malware? DISCUSS - infoman
http://glass-apps.org/hypnosis-google-glass-app

======
infoman
I believe this is a possible threat and we need ideas how to prevent it. May
it be done by malware or marketing assholes.

------
MildlySerious
Wouldn't this problem apply to any other screen?

~~~
infoman
you have got the glasses directly in front of your eyes. so the problem is
more pressing

